# FreeBSD 8.1 Apache 1.3 mod PHP 5



## jesse (Oct 12, 2010)

Can anyone shed any light as to why my FreeBSD box can't run any php scripts I download except phpinfo()? Has FreeBSD put some kind of restriction in place? I used to install the base system then compile apache and php from source and all worked, now I have used the ports collection. Simply trying to run wikepage.org.

TIA


----------



## Alt (Oct 12, 2010)

Need more details


----------



## jesse (Oct 12, 2010)

Alt said:
			
		

> Need more details



I think I need lang/php5-extensions.

Installing now.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2010)

You need to configure apache properly. That's why it's downloading the php pages instead of executing them.


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 12, 2010)

Try using Apache 2.2 instead of 1.3. 1.3 is no longer supported.


----------



## Thorny (Oct 15, 2010)

You have to add: 
	
	



```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml
```
 into the apache-config.

Have a look here:
http://php.net/manual/en/install.unix.apache.php


----------



## jesse (Oct 16, 2010)

I was trying to run wikepage.org but it was just file permissions. It's all up and running now. See here http://www.unixresources.net/linux/lf/36/archive/00/00/01/18/11815.html.


----------

